# Key West



## stevers (Jul 24, 2007)

Any recommendations where to stay in Key West?


----------



## urple2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes!
If your timeshare doesn't get you there..., try renting a Hyatt off someone on here or redweek.com. It will be cheaper than staying at the area hotels and much nicer.

Good luck!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 24, 2007)

Any one of the clothing optional B&B's can be nice too


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Whenever I've been going  to Key West w/o a timeshare week booked I've just driven South on uS1 and when I get about 10 or 15 miles from Key West I start looking on my right for a building that has a billboard offering cheap rentals  in Key West.  You  really can't miss it.  Stop.  Go in and start asking questions.  They will start calling B&Bs, hotels, motels and negotiate prices on unrented  rooms that more than likely will stay that way.  I usually try to get there about  4 pm or so.  You might laugh but I have had great success doing this.

GEORGE


----------



## stevers (Jul 24, 2007)

Excellent ideas - I'm probably not brave enough for the clothing optional B&B but I am always looking for a good deal.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 24, 2007)

I must admit that my fat @$$ wasn't going to be seen publicly poolside sans bathing suit, but the Red Rooster Inn/Chelsea House B&B's were both very nice with a very private setting.  I was there in the summer of 2000, with my toy poodle Rusty (which they graciously accepted).


----------



## Poobah (Jul 25, 2007)

*Clothing Optional*

If you get brave, I suggest the Atlantic Shores Resort at the tip of Key West. It is clothing optional.  You don't have to stay there to rent a lounge by the pool. They have a great poolside bar and grill. Suggest you go there on a week day. The locals are there on the weekends and it can get a little over the edge.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## JeffW (Jul 26, 2007)

Poobah said:


> If you get brave, I suggest the Atlantic Shores Resort at the tip of Key West. ...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul



You missed the boat on that one.  Atlantic Shores should be closed now, being renevated into something else.  One report had condos, another had upgraded guest rooms with a conference center.  In either case, I'm not sure it will ever be the same place again.

Jeff


----------



## Poobah (Jul 28, 2007)

*Atlantic Shores*

I had no idea. Too bad, it was an institution. I just assumed it would live forever. I am sure it will reincarnate into something different.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Kelsie (Jul 31, 2007)

Unfortunately Poobah the old KW as we knew it is almost gone, they are driving out the millionaires to get the billionaires in.  On a KW site that I go to Atlantic Shores is sup. to go condo, as well as, everything around Schooners Wharf.  I heard, (but it has not been cnfirmed yet) that PT's Late Night has closed.    kelsie


----------



## JeffW (Aug 1, 2007)

Just to add to this that don't follow Key West:

- driving into Key West from Stock Island, you pass Hyatt Beach House on your right, then make a right hand turn onto Roosevelt Blvd to head into Key West.  On that corner used to be a Holiday Inn hotel.  That's been torn down, in it's place is a 5-6 story condo complex.

- across the street from that were slow moderate-priced hotels: Clarion Inn, think a Radisson Inn.  Thoses are slater to be taken down, to put up, of all things in Key West, a conference center, and some nicer hotels.

- (this might have been in another KW thread on TUG) - on old motel (Santa Maria?) near the South end of the island was torn down a few years ago, with condo's put up in it's place.  6 buyers sued the developer, because they were verbal promised by the developer that they'd be able to flip their purchases for a profit before the balance was due.  Well, as we know, real estate values are tanking.  Their choices:  close on the 1.15M condo's (which aren't selling for that now), or lose their $230k deposits.  They ended up losing the case, so the bust cycle is already happening.

Jeff


----------



## JoAnn (Aug 1, 2007)

Kelsie said:


> Unfortunately Poobah the old KW as we knew it is almost gone, *they are driving out the millionaires to get the billionaires in. * On a KW site that I go to Atlantic Shores is sup. to go condo, as well as, everything around Schooners Wharf.  I heard, (but it has not been confirmed yet) that PT's Late Night has closed.    kelsie



Our middle daughter has been telling us this for several years.  She moved there after college in '77, so we have watched many changes in those 30 years, and not all have been good.  The rents she has had to pay have gone sky high...and the places she has lived in are NOT worth the money the people have to pay down there.  It is getting harder and harder for the people who work down there to afford to live there.  It's too bad...Key West USED to be a great place to visit...laid back, slow, quirky, friendly, nice "different" shops....I miss THAT Key West.  JMHO


----------



## Bruce W (Aug 2, 2007)

*Key West Site*

Kelsie, what Key West site do you use? As Galleon owners, we are especially interested.

Thanks

Bruce W


----------



## JeffW (Aug 2, 2007)

Bruce W said:


> Kelsie, what Key West site do you use? As Galleon owners, we are especially interested.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bruce W



There's a Yahoo group for Key West that has some info.  I also regularly look at the online version of their newspaper, www.keysnews.com.  There's so little that happens down there (compared to a big cities) that scanning just the front page of it gives you a quick summary of what's happening down there.

Jeff


----------



## The Conch Man (Aug 2, 2007)

There is lots goin's-on in Key West plus there are several Key West forums ~~ My wife & I go to Key West 7-8 times every year & sometimes more than that ~~ The town itself is constantly changin ~~ Key West isn't what it was 10 years ago ~~ As you enter the city limits there are several changes ~~ All around Key West is changin but not Duval St. ~~ Key West Ink is tryin to get there license for Duval St. ~~ Another change that's not good for Key West ~~ Look at one of these websites ifin you want to keep-up with what's goin-on besides the paper & these are real locals who knows what's takin place:

http://www.tripsmarter.com/travelcommunity/index.php?

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g34345-i53-Key_West_Florida_Keys_Florida.html

http://p081.ezboard.com/bitsonlykeywest

http://p208.ezboard.com/biokw


----------



## stevers (Aug 31, 2007)

Now I really need to make a reservation somehwere!  Going for three nights...want to stay in a B&B in Key West, can anyone tell me about La te da B&B on Duval Street?

Also, I need recommendations for B&B that are reasonably priced ($150/night or so).  Thanks!


----------



## stevers (Sep 9, 2007)

So I booked at room at the Key Lime Inn.....has anyone stayed there?


----------

